# Stretch marks



## daniel1991 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi ive noticed ive been getting stretch marks near my armpits.. is there anything i can take or apply that can make them go or fade?

Chemist said choco butter might fade the, but she wasnt sure.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Vitamin E is another one that you can use. I had the same problem and it seems to help but anytime your running gear and growing faster than your skin its bound to happen.


----------



## daniel1991 (Jan 6, 2009)

MaxMuscle said:


> Vitamin E is another one that you can use. I had the same problem and it seems to help but anytime your running gear and growing faster than your skin its bound to happen.


I shall go and get some tablets  Im not on gear, but my shoulders have got big fast.


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Ive got bad stretch marks mate... bio oil supposedly works, is expensive, ive bin using that and cocoa butter, notifced slight improvement.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Bio Oil. It goes a long way...

Google for cheap sources.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Bio Oil. It goes a long way...
> 
> Google for cheap sources.


Also palmers coco butter. My wife used it in all 3 pregnancys. she not got 1 yet..


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i used bio oil to no avail, i started using johnson and johnson stretch mark oil, it has faded my old stretch marks to skin colour and reduced my new ones


----------



## Lilly M (Dec 12, 2008)

just reading a article about stretchmarks earlier , apparently tretinoin is the best for reducing stretchmarks the downside is its only available on prescription from GP .


----------



## alex.p (May 1, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i used bio oil to no avail, i started using* johnson and johnson stretch mark oil*, it has faded my old stretch marks to skin colour and reduced my new ones


Does the business, only thing I found that got them down to a not so noticable level


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

its good for the amount you need also... bio oil runs down your hand where as this is a gel.

A pea sized amount per area is plenty


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

I've been using Bio oil on acne scars recently, i found it has reduced the redness of them a lot but you have to use it regularly, i use twice a day!


----------



## danoh (Oct 24, 2008)

thats what i got, glad someone else has got them aswell lol, i was like wtf lol. i went to get a sleeve done on my left arm and my arm bubbled up with lumps under skin where i had torn my skin around and on my tricep and bicep from where i had got to big, to quickly. And it was all natural baby


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

danoh said:


> thats what i got, glad someone else has got them aswell lol, i was like wtf lol. i went to get a sleeve done on my left arm and my arm bubbled up with lumps under skin where i had torn my skin around and on my tricep and bicep from where i had got to big, to quickly. And it was all natural baby


I have a hard time believing this one... Not saying your lying but just really having a hard time believing it.


----------



## danoh (Oct 24, 2008)

i say bubbled lumps, skin raised a fair bit around the tricep and tattooist said it was because my arms had got to big, to quickly therefore damaging the skin


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

danoh said:


> thats what i got, glad someone else has got them aswell lol, i was like wtf lol. i went to get a sleeve done on my left arm and my arm bubbled up with lumps under skin where i had torn my skin around and on my tricep and bicep from where i had got to big, to quickly. And it was all natural baby


 Post up a picture of your arms sweet heart


----------



## danoh (Oct 24, 2008)

will when i get my digi camera sorted out! it's gone down now! but wen up like it, when the tatt was initially done! to be fair, i was a lot bigger a few months before i had the tattoo done, so that might be why! skin sretching then returning o normal size


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

danoh said:


> will when i get my digi camera sorted out! it's gone down now! but wen up like it, when the tatt was initially done! to be fair, i was a lot bigger a few months before i had the tattoo done, so that might be why! skin sretching then returning o normal size


 Suppose that could happen i have never heard of it.

My superman tat loses its colour every few months due to training it hasnt stretched out as in changed its dimesions that said i am not getting massively bigger.


----------



## danoh (Oct 24, 2008)

fade's?? that won't be due to training. that will be due to ageing! go get it topped up with ink son


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

danoh said:


> fade's?? that won't be due to training. that will be due to ageing! go get it topped up with ink son


 Lol its been topped up twice in the past year, red doesnt hold too well with my skin for some reason black is fine will probably get it filled in with black.


----------



## wee_banana (Aug 13, 2008)

coco butter oil all the way


----------



## danoh (Oct 24, 2008)

red is a colour that doesn't hold anyway! when you next get i coloured, use bepanthen


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

Bio oil mate and coco butter too, apply twice a day and they will fade


----------



## Agentdark45 (Jan 6, 2009)

I got stretch marks like a bizatch after my bulk. They were literally all over my body, but after about 6 months they began to fade so it's no biggy. Plus, I think they look hardcore hah!

I've got a pic here of some of them on my bicep: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1367234&l=5680f&id=279202592


----------



## Lorraine (Jan 21, 2009)

Im an 18 year old female and i have very severe stretchmarks ! all the sites on the net are rubish .. i wouldnt say i was massivly over weight but i jus want rid of them .. can any of you suggest anything at all ??

Please gt bk

Thanx xxx


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Read the last 2 pages!


----------



## Lorraine (Jan 21, 2009)

yano i ent bin on ere b4 ... i dint come on for ppl to be nasty !! a**e !!!

and yeh i will fanx for the s**t advise mate !


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Lorraine said:


> yano i ent bin on ere b4 ... i dint come on for ppl to be nasty !! a**e !!!
> 
> and yeh i will fanx for the s**t advise mate !


What the hell?! :lol:

It was a tongue in cheek comment meaning you have 2 pages full of info that you've just read past? As well as other threads?

Calm down love and as others will probably jump on in a sec, type properly.

Oh and welcome  Next time try chilling out a little though


----------



## pro51ngh (Jan 16, 2009)

i use cocoa butter...it does help...im currently bulking so got some new ones, very red. they do fade after time...ive got loads dont rele like them but they're my battle scars!!! lol


----------



## Lorraine (Jan 21, 2009)

yy shud i type properly ?! haha i cum on fer advise on stretchmarks not a lecture on how to spell mate !! nd now iv no were it is il av a luk !!

Thanx !


----------



## Lorraine (Jan 21, 2009)

so can i just buy that from ma nearest chemist ?

iv been using baby oil and moisturisers but they jus ent calmin down !

xx


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Lorraine said:


> yy shud i type properly ?!


So you don't come across as a 3year old and so that others are more likely to help?

Hard isn't it?!


----------



## Lorraine (Jan 21, 2009)

but iv always typed an wrote like dis .. yano i jus asked for any ones help ! yuu dint av to click reply !!

if yuu wn2 bitch and give me a hard time .. ya gt the wrong gyal !


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Once you have stretch marks, they are for keeps - lasering them seems to be the best for reducing the appearance, and it actually claims to increase the thickness of the skin in the area of the scar by increasing collagen synthesis locally.

But unless you are loaded, you can forget about that.

Next best option is to accelerate the natural fading process, i have first had experience of both bio oil and cocoa butter, both seem to accelerate the fading more, and in my opinion the bio oil seems to be a bit quicker.

But the best route is to prevent them in the first place by moisturising and avoiding unnecessary ballooning up... but even then, some folks will still get them....


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

Lorraine said:


> but iv always typed an wrote like dis .. yano i jus asked for any ones help ! yuu dint av to click reply !!
> 
> if yuu wn2 bitch and give me a hard time .. ya gt the wrong gyal !


Waz u taught 2 write lik dis @ skool yano.

Im sorry but there is no reason why you cannot write a sentance correctly. People will be more inclined to reply to you if you at least come across with some sense.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the exact same problem in the same area as well, damn it sucks growing so fast :tongue: haha.

Does anyone know where i can pick up some bio oil? Would Holland and Barret sell that sort of thing?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Lorraine said:


> but iv always typed an wrote like dis .. yano i jus asked for any ones help ! yuu dint av to click reply !!
> 
> if yuu wn2 bitch and give me a hard time .. ya gt the wrong gyal !


rudolph the red nose reindeer


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Stop typing like a idiot.

I found a website/forum which might be more suited to your self ynoo

http://www.chavworld.co.uk/

They all type like idiots as well, you would feel right at home.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Didnt think they had chavs, never mind computer in the Isle of man.

But the lads are right, pain in the **** trying to decipher stuff like that.

Try Bio Oil or Palmers Cocoa Butter scar Serum morning and night, for around 3 months, you will probably see some improvements, the continue to use until your happy with the results. Both available on the high street, but you can get more info on them online.

Id probably go for the bio oil if your going to be wearing it during the day, as contrary to what folk are saying on here I think it smells like fish wrapped in Chocolate, its weird. Still good stuff though.


----------

